# Device deleted



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I had my phone lose bluetooth connectivity one time. I cycled B/T and its worked fine ever since.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet, I'll just keep an eye on it then. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

i had that issue with my samsung epic andriod. Got an update for my phone and it went away...


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, I think I've figured this out: it's a timing problem. If I enable bluetooth on my phone or take it out of airplane mode less than two minutes before starting my car, the car unpairs the phone. The car is never deleted from the phone's device list, it's always the phone being deleted from the car's list. Unpairing also happens if I enable BT on my phone within two minutes *after* starting the car. So it appears that there's a four-minute window of fail. Either side of that window is fine.

Example: I keep my phone in airplane mode when I'm in my main data center because I have no signal, either cell or wireless, when I'm in there. I don't need to drain the battery in a fruitless search for signal. I leave the data center and don't immediately take it out of airplane mode and get to my car before the two minutes is up, unpair. If I take it out of airplane mode as soon as I'm clear, it works.

I have no idea how to fix this on a technical level and I'm too old to be constantly fiddling with these newfangled doohickeys.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Example: I keep my phone in airplane mode when I'm in my main data center because I have no signal, either cell or wireless, when I'm in there. I don't need to drain the battery in a fruitless search for signal. I leave the data center and don't immediately take it out of airplane mode and get to my car before the two minutes is up, unpair. If I take it out of airplane mode as soon as I'm clear, it works.
> 
> I have no idea how to fix this on a technical level and I'm too old to be constantly fiddling with these newfangled doohickeys.


First off... kudos for having the common sense to use Airplane mode where you know darn well know your phone is useless in your environment. I don't think there is anything else you can do... just remember to take it off Airplane mode with enough time to activate all of the wireless gizmos in your phone prior to turning on the ignition.

Don't know if you do, but I have a few "widgets" installed where I can just press the Airplane mode off/on as well as Bluetooth, WiFi, etc.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I do. Live tiles for airplane mode, wifi (which I use at home), and bt. Looks like this is something I'll just have to learn to live with.


----------

